# Any girls riding in a guys boot



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Did she try K2? I had Burtons (Emerald IIRC) before and now K2 Contour. Compared to the Burton, the Contour is rather bulky / much wider, very comfy. I've splayfeet, not overly wide but surely not narrow. Maybe worth a try.


----------



## G28 (Sep 14, 2013)

That was the last pair she tried on at the weekend but was still getting the problem after only a few mins. Thanks though


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

G28 said:


> He also suggested 32 lashed womens boots which they didn't stock.


I definitely recommend the Lashed for wider feet; find a way for her to try them if you can. 

If it comes to her fitting best in a men's boot, that will be the best boot for her. I rode a men's boot prior to getting the Lashed. It all comes down to what is best for her.

Good luck!


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

So she should try on men's boots. Don't know why there would be any controversy or issue about that. Just wear what fits. Men can wear women's boots too, if they have narrow heels or what have you. I wore Burton Tributes my first season, but my heels are too narrow for them and I switched to some women's Salomons.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I ride in women's boots. 27cm.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been riding 5+ years women's 8-7.5 32 focus boas boot due to my small/short wide feet...no problem.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

My girlfriend wears a pair of men's burton somethings. She wears size 12 in womens and has wide feet, so after trying to fit her in every in stock pair of womens boots they had, the boot fitter suggested mens. She had 25 days in them last season and never complained of any foot or calf pain. I don't see what the big deal is. If your GF's feet don't fit in a girls boot, get her mens. Problem solved.


----------



## G28 (Sep 14, 2013)

We considered getting guys boots for her last year but were advised that it was not a good idea. We were told a Guys calf muscle is higher up on the leg so a guys boot has a higher cuff at the back.

A Women's calf muscle is lower down on the leg so the cuff of the boot is a lot lower to accommodate this, there is also a difference in the hight of the high back's on binding between sexes for the same reason. So if a women use guys boots it can cause pain in the calf muscles.

We'll try the thirtytwo!s and see how she finds them and some guys boots, just wanted the opinion of some women riders before spunking any more money.

Cheers for the input.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

When I was first starting out I rode some handmedown men's Airwalk boots for prolly three seasons. NEVER had any calf pain and they were huge boots. I have an extremely narrow foot so going to women's boots was a given when I was able to but I would say at least give it a shot, it's got to be better than it is now. If it fits and feels good I would go for it!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

If she has super wide feet try to find some Burton Serow's. They were designed for the Japanese market and I was told they're wider than most boots. They are pretty stiff but a good boot overall.

Trouble will be not being able to try any on in a local shop... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Among mens boots, the cuffs are at different heights, that was one of the things I had to look for when boot shopping. I have (relatively) large calves and I found high cuffs excruciating.


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

G28 said:


> We considered getting guys boots for her last year but were advised that it was not a good idea. We were told a Guys calf muscle is higher up on the leg so a guys boot has a higher cuff at the back.


Well, if she's tried on all the women's, at least try on some of the men's to see. They all vary. I don't know why salespeople act like there are hard and fast rules about how one kind of gear will fit, or that men and women are so different that they couldn't possibly fit each other's gear. 

I never had any calf tightness in the men's Burtons I used to wear, btw. I do have calf tightness in my newer women's Salomons (and both boots are the same height). My calves are more muscular than average for a woman, I suppose. It only bothers me when I'm skinning, so I leave the upper part loose until I get to the top.


----------

